
Web Configurator - yesplorer
http://192.168.1.1/
======
heydenberk
If this is a joke, it's a pretty good joke.

~~~
yesplorer
Really sorry about this. I've the IP for my DSL on the Chrome Bookmark bar
next to News.YC bookmarklet.. then I loaned my laptop to a friend..

